# Mediation..



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

My ex and I had our first session of mediation yesterday. We remained quite civil for the duration of the meeting, which is different for us. I guess after 8 months, things are settling down between the two of us, and we are adjusting to our new lives...a good thing.

ok, so, my kids are primarily residing with me, while they spend weekends with their dad. He would like 50 50 without adjusting the kids weekly stay at my house, he wants to add extra time during the year to make up his 50, I'm fine with that. I earn more money than him, and I have agreed to pay for all costs that pertain to the children's needs, and have done so for the past 8 months. 

My question is, if I pay for all their costs, including after school care, can I not put them down as dependents on my income tax? I'm wondering if he claims 50 percent time with them, it kind of messes with my income tax, apparently there is a part where you fill out custody agreement etc. I don't think it would be fair that each of us claim one child when I pay for everything.

I'm Canadian btw.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

working_together said:


> My ex and I had our first session of mediation yesterday. We remained quite civil for the duration of the meeting, which is different for us. I guess after 8 months, things are settling down between the two of us, and we are adjusting to our new lives...a good thing.
> 
> ok, so, my kids are primarily residing with me, while they spend weekends with their dad. He would like 50 50 without adjusting the kids weekly stay at my house, he wants to add extra time during the year to make up his 50, I'm fine with that. I earn more money than him, and I have agreed to pay for all costs that pertain to the children's needs, and have done so for the past 8 months.
> 
> ...


I do not know the legal aspect of it, but I don't understand why you agree to cover the costs of everything rather than split them up if you're worried about the income tax.

I don't think it would be fair to base the time spent between the parents because of how income tax would be done.

I'm also Canadian .. 7 months in and unfortunately we are not on good terms when it comes to our legal obligations.

She hasn't given me a DIME in payback for the money I've spent on the kids. I'm talking about necessities like new clothing for winter, winter cloths in general .. shoes / boots etc.

Probably put in $300 in clothing so far this month for the winter along with another $50 today .. think she is even offering to pay? No.

Hell, I'm having to get her served now because she won't even pay a decent % of the daycare (all I'm asking for is 35% because of our income difference ..).

If you guys are doing shared custody, at 50/50 then why not base everything off of the legal standard? The difference in income would give the % required for both of you to pay and leave it at that.

Then again, maybe the mediator let you guys know a few things to help you along that I'm not aware of ... we also never got to mediation because she has yet (from my knowledge) to take the government course!


----------

